# New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch kits , Shipped Ground Lower 48



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Flywheel and Kits Below











FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel Includes Ring Gear $324.95 Shipped Ground  ,

FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel Without Ring Gear $309.95 Shipped Ground  ,

FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel Includes Ring Gear $389.95 Shipped Ground  ,

FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel Without Ring Gear $369.95 Shipped Ground  ,











FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel W/ Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit $559.95 Shipped Ground  ,

FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel W/ Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit $499.95 Shipped Ground  ,










FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel W/ Clutchnet Stage 2 VR6 Clutch Kit $749.95 Shipped Ground  ,
FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel W/ Clutchnet Stage 2 VR6 Clutch Kit $679.95 Shipped Ground  ,










FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel W/ Clutchnet Stage 3 VR6 Clutch Kit $759.95 Shipped Ground  ,
FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel W/ Clutchnet Stage 3 VR6 Clutch Kit $694.95 Shipped Ground 

OEM 2.5 Dual Mass Flywheel W/ Ring Gear 22.7 LBS
OEM Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate 10.1 LBS
Total Weight 32.8 LBS

FST Alloy Single Mass Flywheel/ Ring Gear 10.0 LBS 
Sachs VR6 Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate 13.1 LBS 
Total Weight 23.1 LBS 
*Total Overall Weight Reduction 9.7 LBS W/ Alloy FW* 

FST Steel Billet Single Mass Flywheel/ Ring Gear 14.0 LBS 
Sachs VR6 Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate 13.1 LBS 
Total Weight 23.1 LBS 
*Total Overall Weight Reduction 5.7 LBS W/ Steel*

By using a heavier Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate this will add 3 more
pounds to the Alloy flywheel (as compared to the OEM 2.5 Clutch Disc &
Pressure Plate ) making it feel like a 13 pound flywheel. This overall
weight reduction is 9.7 pounds. A steel version could be made if the
alloy one ends up being too light and or a heavier version is wanted.

Here are some examples of other weights of OEM Flywheels (Engines of
similar power)
All OEM Single Mass Cast VR6 12V flywheels are 17.75 pounds w/ ring gear.
Many users have switched to a L/W Steel Billet Flywheel that weighs in at 11.75 w/ ring gear fitted.
Also available are slightly heavier Cast steel Single Mass w/ ring gear at 13.80 pounds ( still lighter than stock).

*MK4 1.8T W/ 5 speed* users are changing the OEM DM 22 pound flywheel
and converting to A Single Mass as well.
Again using the same weight as a 12V VR6 single mass steel billet
flywheel that weighs in at 11.75 w/ ring gear fitted.Also available
are slightly heavier Cast steel Single Mass w/ ring gear at 14
pounds.Both of the these flywheels were created in the aftermarket as a
performance part designed for the Corrado G60 and are using the very
proven Sachs VR6 clutch kit ( this Sachs kit is rated to 250-275
Torque and takes more)

*1.8T & 2.8 24V VR6 W/ 6 speed 02M* 6 speed users are changing the OEM DM
26.5 pound flywheel to A Single Mass type as well. 16.5 single mass
steel billet w/ ring gear this takes 10 pounds off and does not chatter.

*Clutch Kits without Flywheel*

*2.5L Stage 1 Clutch Kit $215.00 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Sachs Pressure Plate, Sachs Sprung Hub Disc,Sachs T/O bearing. Rated at 275 TQ at flywheel.Must be used with FST228-2.5AFW.








2.5L Stage 1 Clutch Kit


*2.5L Stage 2 Clutch Kit $375.99 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Yellow Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub,Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 375 TQ at flywheel.Must be used with FST228-2.5AFW.








2.5L Stage 2 Clutch Kit

*2.5L Stage 3 Clutch Kit $554.95 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 445 TQ at flywheel. Must be used with FST228-2.5AFW.








2.5LStage 3 Clutch Kit

*2.5L Stage 2X Kevlar Clutch Kit $445.00 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate,Kevlar Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 400 TQ at flywheel. Must be used with FST228-2.5AFW.








2.5L Stage 2X Clutch Kit

*2.5L Stage 2X Fiber Carbon Clutch Kit $445.00 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate,Fiber Carbon Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 400 TQ at flywheel. Must be used with FST228-2.5AFW.








2.5L Stage 2X Clutch Kit




California residents will be charged 7.75 % sales tax.

The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.

Questions at 714-997-5842 M-F 10-6 PST

Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

Thanks for looking.
James

AKA wld101turkey


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another company getting involved in our 2.5L's


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Any chance this flywheel will work with a 02J/A swap? Guess the only thing to look out for is the starter configuration. How many teeth are on the ring gear... same as 02J/A? Good work guys!


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

is the kit that cost $559 the stage one clutch that is rated at 275 fwtq?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

Thanks for the bump.
Can count the ring gear teeth on Monday. As far as an 02A/02J swap, The height of the ring gear and the overall stack height on the 2.5L is much different than the 12V VR6 / G60 flywheel and clutch setups. I would try the the single mass set up like this
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=101 as it works with the 02A/02J for sure.








The general rule of thumb has been use the flywheel/clutch kit/ starter that was designed to work with the transmission code regardless of the engine. Most VAG flywheel's have been 6, 8 and 10 hole at the Crank flange. For example the step and stack height are the same on the 02A /02J. The 6 hole flange is used on the 4 cyl and the 10 hole on the VR6. Same goes for the 02M six speed stuff the 1.8T and 2.8 24V VR6 are the same setups except for the amount of holes in crank.
The 2.5 5 speed is very similar to the 02J.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (youngkal)*

Yes.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=621


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM'd


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I am confused with this flywheel stuff..
Dual mass flywheel= externally balanced engine?
Single mass flywheel = Internally balanced engine?
So some years have an externally and internally balanced engine?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*










The dual-mass flywheels absorb engine vibrations before they are transmitted to the driveline where they can create gear rattle. The unit is split into two sections: a primary section that bolts to the crankshaft, and a secondary section, onto which the clutch is bolted. The primary section dampens, isolates engine vibrations.
VW has be building internally balanced engines. High CI V8 are often externally balanced engines.
If you're rebuilding an engine that is internally balanced, the flywheel and damper have no effect on engine balance and can be balanced separately. But with externally balanced engines, the flywheel and damper must be mounted on the crank prior to balancing.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Thanks for the bump.
Can count the ring gear teeth on Monday. As far as an 02A/02J swap, The height of the ring gear and the overall stack height on the 2.5L is much different than the 12V VR6 / G60 flywheel and clutch setups. I would try the the single mass set up like this
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=101 as it works with the 02A/02J for sure....
The general rule of thumb has been use the flywheel/clutch kit/ starter that was designed to work with the transmission code regardless of the engine. Most VAG flywheel's have been 6, 8 and 10 hole at the Crank flange. For example the step and stack height are the same on the 02A /02J. The 6 hole flange is used on the 4 cyl and the 10 hole on the VR6. Same goes for the 02M six speed stuff the 1.8T and 2.8 24V VR6 are the same setups except for the amount of holes in crank.
The 2.5 5 speed is very similar to the 02J.


Guess I should have stated some more info. I`m planning to mate a 02A trans to my 2.5L motor (which is going into a MK3) I`m aware of the flywheel/crank bolt patterns. Just wondering if a 2.5L clutch kit will be needed to complete this conversion. Guess I`ll just bolt it up and see what I come up with.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

I would use the G60 flywheel and VR6 clutch as it works with the 02J. Compare the height off the crank flange and flywheel ring gear position.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

It is good to see a flywheel available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch ... (2ohgti)*

Thanks for the bump. We have two types now, Steel Billet and Alloy.








FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel Includes Ring Gear $324.95 Shipped Ground 








FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel Includes Ring Gear $389.95 Shipped Ground


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

just bought this kit yesterday.. hopefully its not too good to be true


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

Awesome this will have to be one of my next mods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

Shipping today, thanks for your order.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

quick question.. are those included bolts for the flywheel or for mounting the pressure plate


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

Both are included.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

sweet.. one less stop, btw are the bell housing bolts triple sqaure? 
i plan on doing a writeup for the install


_Modified by R-a-p-e stove at 6:39 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

From this I gather that the vR6 clutch will work with the OEM tranny in a 2.5L MKV...if that's correct....do you have torque ratings from Sachs for the Vr6 clutch vs the OEM MKV 2.5 clutch?...Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Not sure if LUK has released the numbers on the 2.5 kit. The Sachs kit has been widely advertised at 275 Torque (many turbo VR6 users are taking the stock Sachs beyond that ).


----------



## visdsinerie (May 4, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Changing from a DMF to a solid damper would effect the torsional vibration levels of the crankshaft resulting in different crankshaft stresses. It would be interesting to see what impact, if any, the change to rotational inertial and damping rate on the drive end of crankshaft has on overall crankshaft stresses. I imagine there is healthy fatigue margin in automotive crankshafts since crank failures are extremely rare in automotive applications running at rated powers. Being involved in large Diesel engine development and worked on crankshaft torsional testing this is not something I imagine aftermarket suppliers have the resources or testing equipement to measure but in the off chance this was done would be interesting to see the plots


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (visdsinerie)*

got my set of stuff yesterday, thanks james http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

just finished the install.. runs like a top. whats the break in period for the clutch


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

Drive it mellow for 500 miles.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Thanks for the bump. We have two types now, Steel Billet and Alloy.








FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel Includes Ring Gear $324.95 Shipped Ground 








FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel Includes Ring Gear $389.95 Shipped Ground 




what applications would you use these for? Why would you choose alum over steel?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

For the most weight reduction people use alloy. The steel is a bit heavier and is a stronger. Both are designed to work on the 2.5 when combined with a 228mm VR6 clutch kit.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM's Replied


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM'd


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: New Product Development 2.5L L/W Single Mass Flywheel and Clutch ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

this is worth the money, just finished the 500 mile "break in" period, it feels like a whole different car!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_this is worth the money, just finished the 500 mile "break in" period, it feels like a whole different car!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


for reals? Cuz the one thing I despise about the 2.5 is the effin clutch. It has zero feedback and I stall it more often than my 96 GTI or 92 Golf (which is like never) and there is like no in between on the 2.5, in or out. I hate it and anything I can do to change that is worth it in my book.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

in *my* case I feel the car is easier to launch and shift


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*

thanks







I just want to feel the clutch more anything else is bonus.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

I got 600 miles on mine. I'm gonna wait till I hit 1,000 miles and do an oil change before I really start hammering on it. I've laid into it a couple times in the past few days and it feels great. The clutch pedal feels like something is actually there and the shifts feel so much better.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

How much gearbox chatter (if any) is present with either the steel or alloy flywheel? I'm looking into this for the future, but I would like to avoid chatter if at all possible, even if that means going with the slightly heavier flywheel.
Anything's better than the OEM DM flywheel that's in there right now.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wally Gorbash)*

I can find the sound clips with the alloy one. We have not recorded any with the steel yet. The steel material and extra weight will dampen the idler gear rattle somewhat better than the alloy. There will always be some extra noise when going from a DMF to a single mass conversion.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

With the steel flywheel and VR6 clutch in the 2.5 engine, has the engagement point changed at all? Any issues with slipping or not releasing? Also, there is no noise on the VR engines so how could there be noise on a 2.5 with single mass flywheel and a SPRUNG hub clutch?


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

okay so i have no experience whatsoever on what flywheels fit my car or what clutches work the best regarding six puck, full disk, steel or alloy flywheels etc. I have an 09 rabbit, ive been autocrossing for the past 2 years and my question is what is the best combination of stage 1 clutches n flywheel that is the cheapest for me to upgrade. i have no issues with the amount of noise or chatter it makes. i just want the lowest price possible on upgrading the flywheel n which clutch kit would be the best? sorry for the noobish question but lately my clutch is feeling really mushy or the pedal at least, and i want to upgrade eventually as the clutch will start slipping at any moment.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: eddi3okic*

Best bang for the buck, Sachs VR6 clutch kit ( full face organic, w/ sprung hub disc) and Our steel billet flywheel. This will make some noise at idle with clutch pedal out.












http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=672


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

noob question will it make a difference if i purchase the stage one clutch for my 07 rabbit and maintain the oem fly wheel? what/ if any difference will i feel with the stage one clutch compared to the oem rabbit clutch?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RE:ehWudupdoc*

The DM flywheel will not work with the 228MM VR6 sprung hub clutch kit.

Benefits are Throttle response and Longer clutch/flywheel life.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

just purchased my stage 1 clutch and fly wheel kit for my mk5....how long is shipping?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

depending on location. Shipping will take about 4-5 days for east coast. You should see your kit by Friday, flywheel was shipped today.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

question any step by step diy thread on changing the flywheel and clutch available?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

This is just a R&R.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

so if i wanted to be closest to stock dm flywheel the billet steel would be the best way to go? and for the clutch my car is geting a big turbo treatment so if i get stage 3 clutch now will it be undrivable n/a or should i get stage 2 to drive on till then and use that with my built motor since my buddy has a 700hp vrt and has southbend clutch but its rated at 375tq and is holding up... so i should add ill be around 5-600hp when done.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: kevin FaKiN spLits*

The steel FW will be the closest overall weight to stock. A six puck disc will not last as long as a full face version.

Because you are building a engine that is going to exceed 400 TQ consider A kit that uses a Sachs Sport pressure plate instead of a modified oem sachs one. South Bend/DXD uses these in the stage 3 and 4 kits.

The Max torque that South Bend rates their stage 4 kit at is 525 and these sell for about $600 w/o a flywheel.

Next step up is a Tilton twin disc with a pressure plate rated for 700 TQ


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

so i can use your billet flywheel and their stage 4 clutch and pressure plate together?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, Contact when you are ready.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok. Wow will do :thumbup: the most straightforward answers I've gotten. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So I'm planning on a little forced induction on my 08 rabbit.I'm really not looking for crazy power (under 300 whp) what would you say is the best clutch and flywheel set up you'd recommend? I'm wanting something that holds well yet feels slightly stiffer than stock.I've had act clutches before on a few of my other cars as well as their lightened steel fly wheel.I really liked it but was only stage 2 on a naturally aspirated motor.what would be my best bet? And a rough price would be nice too? Thanks in advance.

I don't want to keep the dual mass flywheel at all. But am concerned about long term reliability. Your fly wheels can be resurfaced right?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

For clutch life we recommend an organic disc, organic disc is made by Clutchnet with 6 retaining plates and solid backing so it will not break under pressure, a modified pressure plate will allow the power to be put down to the wheels. Clutch Net stage 2 is perfect for your needs. 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=656&product_code=FST228-2.5SBRG.11521Y.4478R5

Please call to place an order, or simply check out with PayPal.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

another quick question... 

is it possible for me to just use a 228mm vr6 flywheel? 
I want to upgrade the clutch however am not sure i want to get the lightened flywheel just yet. 

if i can use the vr6 flywheel i'd be very interested to find out what needs to be done to use it. and then i'd be able to get the stage 2 clutch kit 

thanks in advance!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RE: TylerO28*

A VR6 flywheel will not bolt up to a 2.5 crankshaft ( 10 bolt instead of 6). So in order to use a VR6 clutch kit our flywheel must be used.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok great thank you for the help...
Last question, what transmission do I have? I would like to get an lsd installed while the tranny is out. My code on top of the box is







sorry they are upside down...
Again what do I have?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> Ok great thank you for the help...
> Last question, what transmission do I have? I would like to get an lsd installed while the tranny is out. My code on top of the box is
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay. the differential that will be needed is the 02J-B 

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/index.php?product=369&product_code=02J498005B


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, bump for the great service! 

got the flywheel today... cause USPS didnt want to deliver it to my door since monday... :S










awesome people, and i would def buy again from them.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## portuga101 (Apr 3, 2011)

i was hoping u could recommend me a clutch, i just have a couple of blot ons nothing to big but my clutch is pretty used up, i do like hitting up the drag strip, should i just go with stage 2 for longer clutch life or will stage one be okay?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Best bang for the buck, Sachs VR6 clutch kit ( full face organic, w/ sprung hub disc) and Our steel billet flywheel. This will make some noise at idle with clutch pedal out.












http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=672


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So I'm about 250-260ish to the wheels, and I'm wondering how the sachs vr6 kit will hold up before I go throwing down. I've read and seen boosted VRT's with more power hold just fine on theirs, I'm just needing to make sure it'll work (vr6 sachs clutch/steel fw). I only see autox once a month, then the rest is easy driving.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: TeamZleep*

The VR6 clutch kit is shown with steel or alloy flywheel does not matter. Many VR6 and 1.8T users are pushing more than 275 whp with the sachs vr6 clutch kit.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I'm gonna play it safe, ordering the stage2 with the billet steel flywheel now! Think it'll make it by friday (to savannah ga)?? I plan on doing it next weekend. 


*Ordered. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> Well I'm gonna play it safe, ordering the stage2 with the billet steel flywheel now! Think it'll make it by friday (to savannah ga)?? I plan on doing it next weekend.
> 
> 
> *Ordered. :thumbup::thumbup:


Shipped, Thanks For The Order :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So I installed my Stage two kit with the billet steel flywheel today, and my car isn't working right at all. It grinds when It goes into reverse (cables adjusted properly) and every gear is hard to get into unless you're already moving. The clutch pedal lets out low now, and when I managed to make my way home (20 mile drive) the clutch was chattering at idle, pretty bad. Everything came out correctly and went back together correctly, torqued properly. Shifter cables adjusted (followed proper procedure and ended up doing it like 70 times), slave cylinder bled (figured that may be the issue), and I have no Idea what could be wrong.

What I'm assuming is the clutch is a shorter height than the factory dual mass and it's not disengaging all the way, but I used the sachs TO bearing you guys sent me, I don't know if that makes up for the bit of extra travel the pedal needs to reach the new flywheel... I'm confused, and I want to light my car on fire.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Update: Just put 60 more miles on the car and as long as it's rolling, it'll go into gear fine. It's a bit hard to get into first at a stop, and reverse LURCHES, grinds a little, then goes into gear. I have no idea what could be causing this... It was perfect, just slipping with the old setup. Funny part is my old clutch disk was fine, but the DMF had a lot of play in it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Update: Just put 60 more miles on the car and as long as it's rolling, it'll go into gear fine. It's a bit hard to get into first at a stop, and reverse LURCHES, grinds a little, then goes into gear. I have no idea what could be causing this... It was perfect, just slipping with the old setup. Funny part is my old clutch disk was fine, but the DMF had a lot of play in it.


in mine its sometimes "hard" to get into first...

when it starts behaving that way, i just start on second... it isnt often... but it happens... and it happens like 1 a week.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> So I installed my Stage two kit with the billet steel flywheel today, and my car isn't working right at all. It grinds when It goes into reverse (cables adjusted properly) and every gear is hard to get into unless you're already moving.
> *not all nor all the time... but almost always 1st to 2nd is hard... same as 5th to 6th. *
> 
> The clutch pedal lets out low now
> ...


i'm also voicing my concerns! at first i thought this was cause of several different issues, such as improper torque, or improper install, or the tranny just being abused... now i know what the cause is.

i'm using the 19lb flywheel for the 6speed GTI tranny... stock clutch.

i dont want to light the car on fire... but i agree..! clutch engament isnt the best all the time..!!

i'm sorta happy to know that it isnt my driving skills, nor the install or anything other than the flywheel.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I can't figure out the lurching into reverse though... It feels like to me that the TO bearing isn't engaging all the way. It felt like that on my datsun when the salve cylinder died... The pedal got low and it wouldn't fully engage when you pushed in the clutch pedal, and it also was hard to get into gear/grind/lurch. Is our slave cylinder piston not long enough with the new clutch setup?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dunno... again, i feel happy to know that the causes arent a bad tranny, bad install, etc.. rather it is the flywheel...

not really happy about it... dont like it, and as of right now, i wouldnt recommend the product... but i do have to say that the service and price were good.

and when i bought this, on the phone... i was told about the chatter, no one said anything about hard shifts, and other stuff.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

So riddle me this. Yesterday after the install, Reverse was grinding/lurching, and it was really hard to get it into first/second from a standstill. Bled the crap out of the slave cylinder, no air. Adjusted the cables 20ish times, all seems to go into place. Chattered badly for 30 seconds before I shut the car off after the first drive. 

Second drive: No noticeable chatter (other than what you'd expect from a performance clutch), gears still the same amount of suckage. 

Today: I wake up, take another car to the auto parts store to get stuff to rebleed the system (only thing I can think of other than a massive mechanical failure). I get into the Rabbit, fire it up, put it into reverse to show the girlfriend how bad it is annnnnd.....

*Click*......... It works fine. -________-


What the heck?!?! All gears smooth as glass, drove it for a bit, even after warmed up, it's all smooth and silky, even reverse gives not a single peep. Am I missing something here?? Either way, I'm going to finish breaking it in and see if it goofs up again. 

I would recommend this to anyone bumping up power, the flywheel is BEAUTIFUL, and everything looks so much more stout than the factory equipment. I'll report more as it breaks in, and I can get into boost!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

now i'm worried again.. sorta


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well today after a drive from Savannah to St. Augustine, it started out working perfectly, but when I got off of the exit.... Same problems again. It's been that way since then. I'm going to rebleed the entire brake/clutch system and see if that does the trick. If not, I'm not sure what's going on...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RE: TeamZleep*

Rebleed the system. The purchasers on page 1 had no issues. NGP used this flywheel on their turbo 2.5 rabbit.

The overall stack height on this kit and the oem kit are the same as measured mounted on crank flange.



vw93to85 said:


> I got 600 miles on mine. I'm gonna wait till I hit 1,000 miles and do an oil change before I really start hammering on it. I've laid into it a couple times in the past few days and it feels great. The clutch pedal feels like something is actually there and the shifts feel so much better.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, just in case... i wasnt trully bashing...

its just that i have some issues, that may or may not be related to the product... i said that i cant recommend the prod just because i dont know if my issues are caused by it...

and by voicing my issues, maybe someone had a solution!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

System was bled 3 more times, once with a pressure bleeder and I have the same issue. It's only after driving for a period of time. I'm by NO means bashing the product, I actually recommend it to people, it's 100000x grippier than the stock unit, and it feels like there's actually a clutch there. I'll be looking into it more, flushing the fluid/etc. and I'll let you know the findings.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thans for the time of the call today.! 

it was all good, and i think you are right, and that the flywheel has nothing to do with my "issues"

anyways, have a nice day.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> thans for the time of the call today.!
> 
> it was all good, and i think you are right, and that the flywheel has nothing to do with my "issues"
> 
> anyways, have a nice day.


Did you figure out your issues?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its kind of hard to get into some gears... i think its the short shifter... it was hard to install... so maybe we left it a lil crooked. 

i am not really worried, cause the car is fine, and driver perfect... just the shift things every now and then... but per my conv with FST, a lot of things will "fix itself" once i convert my ecu.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

up up up


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So...do you guys offer any deals in package form including lsd's?
If I'm in there I might as well pull the dif and replace that too right?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> So...do you guys offer any deals in package form including lsd's?
> If I'm in there I might as well pull the dif and replace that too right?


It is more complicated to change a differential. If you are willing, just give us a call and we could make a package deal.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> It is more complicated to change a differential. If you are willing, just give us a call and we could make a package deal.


I know its stupid that they rivit the ring on the diff... I've got a nice drill press and air hammer, so I hope i will be able to get at it


----------



## Charliemkv (Sep 5, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I know its stupid that they rivit the ring on the diff... I've got a nice drill press and air hammer, so I hope i will be able to get at it


 I did my LSD install, and those rivets are a B!^ch to remove, luckily i have access to a mill and a 
Hydraulic press, and the ring is also pressed on to the Diff...if you have any question let me know, i just 
did my install about 3 weeks ago, with a Four seasons Single mass Fly and Vr6 Clutch after you brake them 
in its worth it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Charliemkv said:


> I did my LSD install, and those rivets are a B!^ch to remove, luckily i have access to a mill and a
> Hydraulic press, and the ring is also pressed on to the Diff...if you have any question let me know, i just
> did my install about 3 weeks ago, with a Four seasons Single mass Fly and Vr6 Clutch after you brake them
> in its worth it.


What did you do about shimming and tolerances? Thats the thing I'm truly worried about. You dont need a ticking time bomb that costs as much as your dif,trans case, synchros and in put shaft once they go kaboom!

I would do it, but worry about it...

I am going to be ordering this lightened flywheel and stage 2 kit VERY soon. I'm thinking I'm feeling slop in the dual mass. And well I think I'll start slipping soon. 10lbs of boost on the oem clutch with 80k on it... Thinking it's going to go some time soon


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just called and spoke with someone.that was very friendly and helpful!

Can you please let me know when the steel billet flywheels are on the shelf ready to ship. I'm officially slipping and need to get this fixed. 

should I go stage 2? 2+? Upgrade pressure plate or just a better friction material? I'm turbo 2.5 now and need to insure the power is going to the ground, not spinning away at the flywheel


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol i didn't even think about a slipping clutch being the problem w/that dyno pull :banghead:

I thought our OEM unit was good to ~300ft/lb?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: TylerO28*

Sent two kits yesterday, steel flywheels are a few days out and the alloy ones are in stock.

The VR6 clutch kit is can hold about 275 TQ, The oe clutch not that much. The stage 2 is only needed for over 275 TQ.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So stage 2 it is for me... I think the clutch net 2x pressure plate with the organic full face disc and the steel flywheel will be good. Or should I opt for the kevlar or carbon disc? Truthfully, which will have the best life, holding power, and heat resistance? Also need drivability to be good. I dont mind a hard pedal, but I do not want instant grab type on/off operation... Please let me know


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there a recommended break in process for your clutch/flywheel kits on the rabbit?

Also, a big :thumbup: to James West at FST for helping me out and making sure my stuff was overnighted. Haven't driven my rabbit much (since it's going back to the mechanic tomorrow because of some noise coming from a pulley) but it feels SO much better than stock...:beer:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:wave::snowcool:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I've read through the thread (unlike some people I seen here...) and am wondering if anyone has been using the aluminum alloy flywheel? All the sales i've seen are for the billet steel flywheel. I'll be needing a clutch shortly and I think I am siding with the billet for the reduced noise.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Anile_eight said:


> I've read through the thread (unlike some people I seen here...) and am wondering if anyone has been using the aluminum alloy flywheel? All the sales i've seen are for the billet steel flywheel. I'll be needing a clutch shortly and I think I am siding with the billet for the reduced noise.


I've been running a billet flywheels and the vr stage 1 clutch setup for over a year now. Love it, no issues or complaints:thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Most buyers are opting for the billet steel flywheel.
I would like to hear feedback from those running an aluminum flywheel too.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Most buyers are opting for the billet steel flywheel.
> I would like to hear feedback from those running an aluminum flywheel too.
> 
> www.fourseasontuning.com


Sorry let me clarify, I've been running the billet aluminum flywheels with no issues for over a year now with no problems


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> Sorry let me clarify, I've been running the billet aluminum flywheels with no issues for over a year now with no problems


Ahhh... I see. Well no issues is different then chatter and other noise. How is that? I'd like to run the aluminum flywheel but the noise issue I think is putting me off. The billet steel is definitely a go unless I get enough responses saying other wise


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Anile_eight said:


> Ahhh... I see. Well no issues is different then chatter and other noise. How is that? I'd like to run the aluminum flywheel but the noise issue I think is putting me off. The billet steel is definitely a go unless I get enough responses saying other wise


Personally I don't notice any chatter, I've had a couple random times at idle where I've noticed a slight throw out bearing noise. It was very faint though. I should throw out there that I've got a bfi stage 2 trans mount so all noises are amplified in the cabin. Before that never noticed any difference from stock except how quick the motor winds up.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

I personally do notice the chatter, but it doesn't bother me. Sometimes it's more noticeable than others, and it honestly seems random. At first it bothered me, but only because I had started driving my car after having the engine replaced (and before I took back the car, it had a super loud pulley noise), and I was listening for every single little thing that might not be normal; and I had no clue what the sound was. I only made the connection when the sound went away when I put the clutch in, and after that it didn't bother me anymore. :laugh:

My rabbit does rev faster, and while shifting, the revs fall faster too. The engine does shut down quicker as well when I turn the ignition off, but I have also had the engine stay on after a deeper stall.

Not sure if this is attributable to the replacement engine, or the clutch, but the rabbit does feel faster to me. All in all, I have no complaints. :thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Pre-dampened discs are available for our clutch kits.

We put one in our customers MkV Golf on Monday 26th. and what a huge difference it made.
Very quiet with a single mass flywheel.
www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## #1866R32 (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally got my stage 1 clutch, pressure plate, and steel billet flywheel. No shifting issues with NLS short shifter and 42 draft designs shifter bushings set. Also had my Wavetrac LSD installed and a new timing chain. Couldn’t be happier with the new clutch setup, much easier to drive with this new setup. The real test will be this weekend, going to Roebling Road this weekend for a HPDE.

Jay


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You guys know of the Beetle fitment as far as any of your kits? 2.5L 5MT.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

up


----------



## JES_rides (Oct 18, 2012)

*What about the hose fitting seals??*

I'm working on my new to me 2005.5 2.5. 
I had it about a week when the Clutch Slave failed. 
I had the same hard shifting, lurching into reverse and all that was described above. 

I tried old school bleeding and it would come up but not stay, so I replaced the Slave cylinder. 

I've been through hell trying to get the new slave bleed,
Used my reverse flow pump (no luck), 
Standing gravity bleed (nope didn't work either), 
Even a pressure bleeder (well, that gave me disengagement for about 10 minutes),
Then after letting it sit for an hour cold, while I re-read every section of the Bently DVD again, I discovered that both seals on the metal hose ends were weeping. 

Did you guys replace those two little seals when you changed the clutches. 
I know the Bently says inspect and replace if showing wear, but both of mine looked just fine. They had been fine right up until I disconnected them. 

Just a thought


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Many of our clutch kits include a new slave with o-ring.
I always recommend a new o-ring when removing the clutch hose, the old o-ring will loose its shape as its compressed into the hose. 

We also recommend filling the slave with brake fluid during the clutch install, this is done to expedite the bleeding process.


----------



## JES_rides (Oct 18, 2012)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Many of our clutch kits include a new slave with o-ring.
> I always recommend a new o-ring when removing the clutch hose, the old o-ring will loose its shape as its compressed into the hose.
> 
> We also recommend filling the slave with brake fluid during the clutch install, this is done to expedite the bleeding process.


Well my Jetta has the Hat or shouldered style seal, instead of an o-ring. 
And the new FTE slave cylinder did not have new seals. 

I was just pointing it out as a possible issue for the two other members that had issues with the new clutch not releasing properly.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Will a lightweight flywheel help with the rev hang or is that only solved with a tune?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Flywheel won't change it, the issue is the software coding.
The info below is from the Mk5 Self Study Program.

Clutch Position Sensor G476
The Clutch Position Sensor G476 is a Hall effect device that signals the engine control module that the clutch pedal has moved.
This deactivates the cruise control system and briefly reduces fuel to the fuel injectors to prevent engine shudder during the resulting gear change.
For additional information on the accelerator, brake and clutch pedal assembly please refer to
SSP 861403 “The new Jetta Steering and Suspension”.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

If I was to use a fwd 02Q 6spd and want to cater for upto 600bhp/550tq what would be the flywheel and clutch choice you'd recommend. (Would prefer slip clutch rather than paddle.) thanks..


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

umpkin:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

doing a 2011 2.5 CBTA swap in my 2006 2.5 (BGP) Jetta. Have a 5spd manual transmission and am looking to replace the clutch.

I have the Integrated Engineering intake manifold on the way and a tune to follow, so I will have a bit more power than stock. Theres a slim chance I might pick up an exhaust header as well. I know I dont need a crazy 'stage 4' etc clutch. Simply looking for a replacement that can handle a 'touch' more power/torque.

Any recommendations?

(btw my swap build is in the 2.5l section)


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

puttin my order for the stage 1 in next week!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Will this flywheel work with an 02s? If not, which flywheels do y'all sell work with an 02s?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will this flywheel work with an 02s? If not, which flywheels do y'all sell work with an 02s?


You would need an 02A kit, but I would prefer to hear from you what your specific needs are.
Contact us at the shop and let us know what you have.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> You would need an 02A kit, but I would prefer to hear from you what your specific needs are.
> Contact us at the shop and let us know what you have.


Will do when I get back from Mexico with the gearbox :thumbup:


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmmmm interesting. Subbed for later wallet burning


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Just curious, is there an upgraded clutch to work with the stock dual mass flywheel? Maybe up to 250 WTQ?

I know that sucker is heavy, but I like my quite ride :beer:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Just curious, is there an upgraded clutch to work with the stock dual mass flywheel? Maybe up to 250 WTQ?
> 
> I know that sucker is heavy, but I like my quite ride :beer:



There is only one clutch made for that dual mass and that is stock, sorry I don't know any performance dual mass clutch kits.

If you decide to go single mass flywheel conversion, we got you covered with several options.


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

What's the difference between the Kevlar stg 2x and fiber carbon stg 2x? Both are same price and same torque rating


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Between those two listed above, the difference would be longevity.
Kevlar has a finite life where the fiber carbon would last a bit longer.
Kevlar is suited to track or strip use, not ideal for daily driving, as stop and go could result in overheating of the disc.
Kevlar won't recover from overheating, and will slip.

Carbon doesn't suffer the same fate as Kevlar, but can take more abuse.
Both will wear the PP and FW faster than organic.

Choosing the correct friction material should take into account the type of driving that you plan on doing.
Also take into account your current or future torque level.
Organic stg 2 would be good for 375 ft/lbs .
Organic stg 1 would be good for 275 ft/lbs.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Between those two listed above, the difference would be longevity.
> Kevlar has a finite life where the fiber carbon would last a bit longer.
> Kevlar is suited to track or strip use, not ideal for daily driving, as stop and go could result in overheating of the disc.
> Kevlar won't recover from overheating, and will slip.
> ...


Thank you, you guys are so helpful


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I really want to recommend dealing with these guys. Better over the phone support than I'm used to and the after the sale customer service can't be beat!


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Placed a order yesterday after my clutch went out on the way home from school. Shop got it today and I should have the car back by this weekend.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 5 cylinder BGQ engine with a turbo in a corrado 4x4.
On this engine a use a G60 flywheel.
I am searching for a clutch that can handle up to 425 ft/lbs but don't want to change the flywheel.
Also I don't want to push the crankshaft out of the motorblock, had a sachs race enginering clutch and did not like it at all, had the feeling I was training my left leg in a gym.
The pedal engagement should be about normal, my wife is supposed to be able to drive in the car as well.
Because of the 4x4 drive train the wheel torque will not be reduced, no wheel spin.

Is there any cluch for this car with the specs I described?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

stef 4x4 said:


> I have a 5 cylinder BGQ engine with a turbo in a corrado 4x4.
> On this engine a use a G60 flywheel.
> I am searching for a clutch that can handle up to 425 ft/lbs but don't want to change the flywheel.
> Also I don't want to push the crankshaft out of the motorblock, had a sachs race enginering clutch and did not like it at all, had the feeling I was training my left leg in a gym.
> ...



Not at your power level without the firm pedal as you described above.

A stage 2 clutchnet might work for you even though you are beyond the max the mfg is rating these at.
Here are the specs;
Clutchnet Heat Treats the OEM Sachs Diaphram for a increase in clamp load.
Clutchnet also uses A triple strap instead of the two supplied in stock form. Upgrades the size of the rivits.
Sachs Castings
Sachs friction surface

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/46/...corrado-12v-vr6-golf-jetta-18t-see-below.html


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Not at your power level without the firm pedal as you described above.
> 
> A stage 2 clutchnet might work for you even though you are beyond the max the mfg is rating these at.
> Here are the specs;
> ...


Thank you for your answer. 

One more question: how much costs shipping to the Netherlands?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Not at your power level without the firm pedal as you described above.
> 
> A stage 2 clutchnet might work for you even though you are beyond the max the mfg is rating these at.
> Here are the specs;
> ...


Took a look at your home page and saw the clutchnet stage 2 and stage 3 use the same pressureplate.
If so, the power to release the clutch should be also same.
So the difference in torque is caused only by the difference in clutchplates?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry this was missed. The friction material changes the torque level.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


do these fit the b7 Passat clutches as i see them always being advertised for jetta / golf etc :thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

What year is the Passat ? There was a split in 2011 where the factory went back to a single mass.


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> What year is the Passat ? There was a split in 2011 where the factory went back to a single mass.


2013 :thumbup:


----------



## moorebe9075 (Jul 8, 2014)

Are these kits still available? I'm going to be in the market for one soon, but they won't pull up on your website. Car is a 2012 Jetta 2.5


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

James is legit and full of knowledge. Went above and beyond for me on my 2.5t build. Got me setup w/ clutch+flywheel, pistons and rods. A+++ super duper would recommend.


----------



## Blaze413 (May 19, 2015)

moorebe9075 said:


> Are these kits still available? I'm going to be in the market for one soon, but they won't pull up on your website. Car is a 2012 Jetta 2.5


Pretty much where I'm at. I have 2012 2.5l 07k and my clutch is fading fast. I wanted to order a new kit ASAP but I'm not sure what settup is best. I prefer stage 2 and a light flywheel but Southbend is $700+ and BFI doesn't even say if their stage 2 is compatible with my car being newer then the 2010 cutoff..

Can anyone help a bro out here?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Blaze413 said:


> Pretty much where I'm at. I have 2012 2.5l 07k and my clutch is fading fast. I wanted to order a new kit ASAP but I'm not sure what settup is best. I prefer stage 2 and a light flywheel but Southbend is $700+ and BFI doesn't even say if their stage 2 is compatible with my car being newer then the 2010 cutoff..
> 
> Can anyone help a bro out here?


 How much HP and TQ are you putting out?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

*TT RS Hybrid Clutch for MK7 TFSI*

How much torque can the TTRS Hybrid Clutch for the MK7 GTI handle?
The clutch plate fits on a 02Q gearbox?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

